# Sauvegarder le contenu d'un iPad



## Paristrouble (16 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Quel soft (Mac) efficace et, si possible gratuit, pouvez vous me conseiller pour sauvegarder le contenu d'un iPad (Mag et livres en PDF, Films, Musique)?

Merci à tous


----------



## Larme (16 Août 2011)

iTunes ?


----------



## Gwen (16 Août 2011)

Pas mieux


----------



## Paristrouble (16 Août 2011)

Merci.Mais peut-être me suis je mal fait comprendre.  Ce que je souhaite faire, c'est extraire les PDF, mp3, films contenu dans mon ipad.
Si cela peut se faire avec iTunes, comment?


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Août 2011)

Mais...Ils y sont arrivés comment dans ton iPad ?


----------



## Director (19 Août 2011)

Tout simple: via iTunes comme tout le monde. 
Mais, le disque dur de mon Mac a planté. Et maintenant si je demande à mon iPad une synchro avec mon disque dur l'iPad ne va rien trouver. C'est la raison pour laquelle je voudrais récupérer ce qui est sur mon iPad pour l'avoir aussi sur mon mac ; photos, mimique, films, magazines...
Merci.


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Août 2011)

@ Director:
Merci de ta précision !...Mais ma question ( et elle concernait "Paristrouble") était légèrement humoristique... 
Quant à toi, je pense qu'il te faudra passer par un autre PC/MAC avec un itunes actif.
Peut être existe t il une "APP" ? Mais je ne vois pas laquelle !... Et de toutes façons sans itunes....Peut être avec iOS 5 dans quelques jours (mois ?) !


----------

